# Plans for this Auxillary rip fence?



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

Auxillary rip Fence 

This is a Bob Van **** rip fence that I saw on fine wood working site but I can't find that issue of that magazine or the plans to make it...I am sure I could make one but plans are always easier...I know the issue is #231 but you have to subscribe to this thing....surely someone has made this?

Any Ideas!!!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*here's an idea*

*Learn How to Build Your Own Supercharged Rip Fence*
Learn how to build this auxiliary rip fence system—from start to finish. You can find complete assembly instructions in _Fine Woodworking_ #231.

Feb 2013, page 56. I get the online issue since I subscribe to FWW. I'll see if there are plans.....
Yep, but I can't copy them. You'd have to have that issue, beg, buy or borrow and copy them.


Read more: http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/multi-use-tablesaw-rip-fence.aspx#ixzz3IWqXCKMF 
Follow us: @fhbweb on Twitter | FineHomebuildingMagazine on Facebook
​


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

Sure, if you subscribe to them...surely someone has made this thing...



woodnthings said:


> *Learn How to Build Your Own Supercharged Rip Fence*
> Learn how to build this auxiliary rip fence system—from start to finish. You can find complete assembly instructions in _Fine Woodworking_ #231.
> Read more: http://www.finewoodworking.com/how-to/video/multi-use-tablesaw-rip-fence.aspx#ixzz3IWqXCKMF
> Follow us: @fhbweb on Twitter | FineHomebuildingMagazine on Facebook
> ​


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I could build it from the picture.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*pretty much so*



MT Stringer said:


> I could build it from the picture.


There are no critical dimensions, the hold downs are adjustable, the height is optional, the width has to fit your fence, as does the length. Just wing it. :smile:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> I could build it from the picture.


Completely agree. Draw your own plans.

Plans need be nothing more than just a sketch with dimensions.

George


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for your vote of confidence Danny, "_tanks fer nuttin Danny_" !! LOL

I would certainly have to customize for the project anyway for my fence.

The plans call for *Baltic Birch Plywood *(_Fine Corynthian Leather_). Is this some magical wood that is harder or straighter than plain plywood from LOWES or Home Depot?

I like everything about this design. I don't know if LOWES or HD carry those toggle clamps but I have seen them at the WOODCRAFT store here. I have everything else.


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

Baltic Birch: 
To start, Baltic birch is a plywood product native to the northeastern region of Europe around the Baltic Sea. It’s manufactured for European cabinetmaking. This begins to explain the product’s odd sheet size of 5’x5′ (more about this at bottom).

But here is the more important part. Baltic birch’s core is unlike traditional plywood you may be used to seeing: the layers of inner plies are 1.5 mm-thick solid birch veneer, cross-banded, and laminated with exterior grade adhesive. It’s a recipe that results in a void-free core with a number of advantages, which is why in the U.S. we’ve discovered that the material is fantastic for thousands of projects in woodworking.

5 reasons otherwise


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

That aux. fence does not look difficult to build. I would have to make modifications to apply that aux. fence to my incra fence system. I don't think it will be that bad.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Our public library has issues of Fine Woodworking in the periodicals section. Perhaps your library could be a resource?


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

This is great...I had another fence by Mr. Van **** that I wanted to make the L-Fence that I thought was pretty cool available in issue @ 237 if you'd want to post or send to me..here's what I made so far:


























I had to contact Mr. Van **** to clarify some details on his plans and this was a result of his graphic artist getting a little carried away....with the plans.

Sure I could have winged this project without plans but then instead of measuring twice and cutting once it would have taken a lot of time to futz around with proportions and experimenting.....with painstaking measurements like how I make stuff.... Everything here had to be freaking accurate.....the dados and the cross member had to be...then you have to make a pattern for the fence so make them again in the future.. this was not a willy nilly project and could have gone way south if not careful....besides this thing is going on your fence which in itself is a precision component to your table saw...


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

Our library didnt have it...I should check with the library of congress


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Am I to assume you no longer need the plans? It looks like you made the fence in question. I dug through my library and I have issue #231 which I can loan out if you still need it.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

By the way, you can buy baltic birch in 4x8 sheets if you look hard enough...


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

duplicate


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Somebody had bombed this thread with too large pictures.

George


----------



## vdotmatrix (Jul 28, 2014)

GeorgeC said:


> Somebody had bombed this thread with too large pictures.
> 
> George


what do you mean? The forum's CMS resizes the images so your browser can rendered properly. HAve you updated your browser lately? Sometimes, older systems can cause this but it is usually a browser issue.:icon_smile:


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

ryan50hrl said:


> By the way, you can buy baltic birch in 4x8 sheets if you look hard enough...


At one of our local lumber yards, they told me that true Baltic Birch comes only in 5x5 sheets. Rockler sells them in smaller pieces, probably cut up by Rockler.

The lumber yard also sells birch plywood in 4x8 sheets that is supposed to be comparable to Baltic Birch, but they were careful to emphasize that it is not true Baltic Birch. They call it "Russian Birch", and told me that some other lumber yards call it simply "birch plywood." Based on their advice, I assume that they are essentially interchangeable, other than the sheet size difference. It looks identical on the faces and sides. They both come in a variety of thicknesses. When I computed the cost per square foot, the Russian Plywood was more expensive than the Baltic Birch at that particular lumber yard, which surprised me. 

(Note: I have seen other "birch plywood" that was not comparable - it did not have as many plies as the Baltic Birch or Russian Birch that I saw.)


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I’ve made several auxiliary fences over the years. Always something quick to do a job I need at the time. Then after a while, these jigs get set aside or lost. I’ve never taken he time to make a really nice auxiliary fence like in the video. 
Several years ago I bought a Delta Tenoning jig which I though would be very useful. I think I’ve used it only once.


----------

